# Sheraton's Vistana Fountains Owners- Can we  reserve at Vistana's Beach Club?



## lizfox (Feb 11, 2006)

I was told a while ago that owners at Sheraton's Vistana Resort (Fountains section of the resort only), can reserve any of the following weeks at Vistana Beach Club in Jensen Beach: 1-4, 18-23, 36-45, INSTEAD OF their week at Sheraton's Vistana in Orlando.  Is this still the case, and is this option available to owners of the original phase of Vistana Fountains, or is it only available to owners of Vistana Fountains II?  I'm pretty sure this is still available to owners of Vistana Fountians II, but I've never been told if Vistana Fountains owners in the original phase have the same option.  Please help!


----------



## leejaime97 (Feb 11, 2006)

I own at Fountains II...I still do have that capibility...attached is a screen shot of a "Home Group Reservation" in my RCI Points account...as you can see both Vistana Resort and Vistana's Beach Club are both available...

Maybe you can check the same way, or just call Sheraton Vistana Resort...they should definitely be able to tell you...


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 22, 2006)

If you own Prime Time in the Fountains, you should be able to book any week at the Beach Club, not just those you listed. That sounds like the High time list.

We did this once years ago, but I can't recall the week we were there. 

Sheila


----------

